# 11 Day in Peru, A few spots left.



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a truly spectacular trip!! I heard about this river when I was in Peru a decade ago. Supposed to have some meaty rapids!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MaranonWaterkeeper (Jun 27, 2016)

It is; you'd expect nothing less from the source of the greatest river on the planet, the Amazon!

Definitely up higher in the catchment there are some big rapids, but the section we will be running for these trips is mostly class III with a couple of IV. It's perfect for a relaxed float trip and introducing new people to the river.

All up there's over 400 miles of navigable whitewater, if paddled from the source at 13 800 feet!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

That looks amazing.

I just got back from Peru (non-paddling). Question- has anyone kayaked the section to Machu Picchu of the Urubamba ? That 50 miles along the train tracks is some continuous class V+ stuff ! unreal . I tried to search but found nothing.


----------



## MaranonWaterkeeper (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Endomadness, if you know anyone who might want to go please pass on the message or share!

I believe it has been paddled. Have a look here
Rivers in Cuzco Region - Peruwhitewater.com

If it's not online, i'm sure some of the Cusco paddlers would have been down it, those guys are world class. 

There's also a section on the Apurimac called Abysmo Canyon. It takes you right by the Choquequirao Ruins, think of a hidden Machu Pichu!

There's a 7 day section of solid class V on the Marañón too, up high in the catchment. No shortage of beautiful rivers in Peru.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

could be a good trip, but read the fine print.


----------



## MaranonWaterkeeper (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi spencerhenry, 

Definitely they will be great trips!

What were your impressions from the fine print? Please give us feedback if you got a negative vibe from it or if we have not been particularly clear.

We are looking for ways to get more people down this stunning river, to grow a community of people who will care for it and fundraise to run our campaigns which will protect it for future generations to enjoy.
We are hoping there are people out there that will see this as a really unique experience and way to get involved in conservation of this place!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

emergency evacuation insurance recommended, then later it says that without it you will not be allowed on the trip.
if something is required, it seems that it be a part of the package price. if there are that many people on the trip, it should be simple to get a group policy.

i was also turned off by the fact that the fee covers the trip costs for someone else to go on the trip that is from peru. kind of like a sponsorship.


----------



## MaranonWaterkeeper (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback. 

That is a policy of our travel partner, Maranon Experience. Rafting the Maranon in style - Marañón Experience: Raft
We believe that is the industry standard for international rafting and adventure trips, so that people get the level of insurance that is right for them depending where they are from, which can also include their travel to and from their home country.

We are an NGO, so the whole idea behind this particular Remando Juntos project is to enable local people to get involved in protecting this river. This means taking local photographers, scientists journalists etc. Definitely it is a kind of sponsorship, we hope participants may go a step further a raise more money to support our larger campaigns too, we need a big community to save this river. We are hoping there are people out there who see this as more than just your average vacation or trip down river; it's a chance to get involved in a meaningful way. Really positive stuff!

If you want to do a trip just for yourself, you can book directly through the companies that are running this river. Our partner is Marañón Experience, Rafting the Maranon in style - Marañón Experience: Raft 
But you can definitely find others out there with different prices, levels of service and itineraries. 

We hope you make it down there one day!


----------

